# Vugo



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

Any one use Vugo when you have Pax


----------



## ElliottM (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow - this says a lot. Three weeks later and no replies. I was interested in trying Vugo, but it looks like it isn't worthwhile...


----------



## Mmurdock (Feb 20, 2017)

Why not tell us a bit more about it.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

I am having problem with the Vugo app, I set it up about four months ago and was using it up until about a month ago when the app stopped working. I set up Pdanet on my phone and Pdanet client on my tablet to get internet access, however, when I key in a specific address on my phone the tablet says it’s loading but takes a very long time, and I assume it will never load and I end it.... Yet, when I just press the "GO" button, on my phone, the tablet loads data and advertisements work. I am wondering how I get pay if I can't key in an address and am checking to see if anyone else run into the same situation.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

To many drivers have complained about not getting paid. No thanks.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> To many drivers have complained about not getting paid. No thanks.


Yeah, that is what I am trying to figure - is how I get to being paid because the app appears to give me the option to set destination manually, or automatically by pressing go button. Also, I have to figure out if my carrier charges me for the hotspot before I begin using it, meanwhile, I have sent an email to Vugo and looking out for a reply to all my questions, and concerns about being paid.


----------



## Ride-A-Long Media (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm a driver from Dallas and I have been working on an alternative for a year and a half now. Our app is free, and although we don't offer in app tipping we do present an interesting income opportunity. App is available in the Google Play Store, RideAlong Media. Would love to get any feedback you all might have, and happy to talk through the income opportunity as well.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone ever hear more from Vugo or Ridealong Media?


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

JimS said:


> Anyone ever hear more from Vugo or Ridealong Media?


No I haven't...I'll wait until I hear whether it receives good reviews...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

TBH, this was a thing two years ago. If there isn't any activity with them by now, my money is on that they are no longer.


----------

